# New Stihl GTA 26 - Pocket Saw



## Blue Oaks (Mar 28, 2020)

I saw this listed at my local dealer. I'll probably pick one up as my other saw is an MS 251, which isn't the best for small trimming jobs.






STIHL GTA 26 Cordless Hand Saw Kit – Gardenland Power Equipment







www.gardenland.com


----------



## sawfun (Mar 29, 2020)

Blue Oaks said:


> I saw this listed at my local dealer. I'll probably pick one up as my other saw is an MS 251, which isn't the best for small trimming jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks perfect for trimming roses.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 29, 2020)

Is that a manscaper?


----------



## Fatherwheels (Mar 29, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Is that a manscaper?


That should give Gillette a run for their money.
Does it come with foam or gel, no doubt proprietry stuff.

A big thank you to all the nice German ladies who tested this device on their bushes.


----------



## ATH (Mar 29, 2020)

I think a Silky handsaw will easily.cut anything (and more) than that.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Mar 29, 2020)

Pretty funny responses so far. Clearly it's designed for the average homeowner, in addition to the aforementioned manscapers, etc. I saw it in I think Popular Mechanics, where they said it had a 25 min run time and they cut branches up to 6" in DIA.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 15, 2020)

A quick update on the Manscape 5000. It's actually pretty useful, at least for me. I have a LOT of tree branches to convert to kindling that are really long and narrow. This little sucka trims them up and cuts them to length like a champ. My only beef is it doesn't have an automatic oiler. You have to use a bottle to oil it every few cuts to maintain the chain.


----------

